# 3 Kích thước bồn rửa chén đôi phổ biến



## Tuannakonox (25/3/21)

Trên thị trường hiện nay có đa dạng các loại kích thước bồn rửa chén đôi, trong đó chiều ngang của bồn sẽ giao động từ 75 – 116 cm và chiều dọc giao động từ 40 – 50 cm. Dòng chậu rửa bát đôi không chỉ có nhiều kích thước mà còn được chia thành hai kiểu dáng như

Chậu rửa bát 2 hố thường
Chậu rửa bát 2 hố có bàn
Để dễ dàng cho bạn có thể theo dõi và lựa chọn, chúng ta sẽ phân loại kích thước bồn rửa chén đôi theo chiều ngang của bồn như sau
*Kích thước bồn rửa chén đôi rộng từ 70 – 80 cm*
Đây là kích thước bồn rửa thông dụng cho những khoang tủ ngắn và bàn bếp hẹp cụ thể là các khoang tủ có chiều rộng dưới 78cm. Để đảm bảo sự cân đối thì bề ngang hố chậu cũng rộng tối đa là 38 cm và chỉ có với chậu lệch hố. Nếu tủ bếp của bạn khá nhỏ nhưng vẫn muốn có một bồn chậu với dung tích lớn thì nên chọn chậu rửa bát 2 hố lệch. Một số mẫu chậu hai hố đại diện cho kích thước này bạn có thể tham khảo dưới đây.
*Chậu rửa bát Konox KN7847DO*
Chậu rửa bát với hai hố lệch trong đó một hố chậu kích thước rộng cho bạn thoải mái thao tác. Kích thước chậu là 780*470*228 (mm). Chậu được làm từ inox 304 theo tiêu chuẩn AISI của Châu Âu. Mặt chậu có sẵn 2 lỗ vòi (vòi rửa bát, vòi lọc). Chậu được thiết kế tiện lợi với rãnh thoát nước X-line giúp thoát nước nhanh. Chậu cho phép lắp đặt dương, âm, bán âm mặt đá.




*Chậu rửa bát Konox KN7544DUB*
Chậu được thiết kế dành cho khoang tủ bé 700 – 750mm với kích thước 750*440*220 (mm), phong cách vuông hiện đại, khỏe khoắn. Đặc biệt đây là sản phẩm duy nhất với bề rộng dưới 75cm nằm trong dòng chậu rửa bát inox lắp âm đang là xu hướng được ưa chuộng nhất hiện nay




*Kích thước bồn rửa chén đôi rộng từ 80 – 90 cm*
Đây là kích thước thông dụng được sử dụng nhiều nhất dành cho các khoang tủ từ 80 – 85cm. Do thói quen nấu ăn thường xuyên của người Việt nên cần có khoang chậu đủ to để rửa các loại nồi chảo. Các kích thước chậu rửa phổ biến trong khoảng này như: 820*480*220 (mm), 880*500*230 (mm), 800*455*220… Dưới đây là 2 sản phẩm đại diện cho 2 phong cách lắp chậu trong khoảng này
*Bồn rửa chén Konox KN8248DOB lắp dương*
Bồn rửa chén KN8248DOB thuộc dòng chậu lắp dương có thiết kế thông dụng phù hợp với mọi không gian nội thất, kích thước 820*480*230 (mm).




*Bồn rửa chén Konox KN8745DUB lắp âm*




Đây là sản phấm chậu rửa bát cao cấp hai hố lắp âm bán chạy nhất của Konox. Với kích thước rộng đảm bảo cho 2 hố chậu to 870*455*220 cùng thiết kế hạ bậc tích hợp thêm thớt, rollmat theo phong cách Châu Âu, là sự lựa chọn hàng đầu cho những không gian bếp đẳng cấp
*Kích thước bồn rửa chén đôi rộng trên 90 cm*
Bồn rửa chén có kích thước rộng trên 90cm hầu hết là những loại bồn rửa chén có bàn. Đây là kiểu dáng chậu phù hợp với các không gian bàn bếp rộng và thoáng. Đặc biệt bạn có thể lựa chọn bàn chờ quay sang bên phải hoặc bên trái để phù hợp với không gian cũng như thói quen sử dụng
*Bồn rửa chén đá LIVELLO 1160 Grey*




Ngoài những dòng bồn rửa chén inox, với không gian bếp rộng và sang trọng bạn có thể sử dụng chậu rửa bát chất liệu Granite cao cấp điển hình như bồn rửa chén đá Livello của Konox. Với kích thước 1160*500*200 (mm), đây là một lựa chọn của rất nhiều căn bếp cao cấp.


----------

